# smegma pearls or cysts in toddlers?



## 1stTimeMummytoLore

so i think my 15 month old little boy's foreskin is starting to retract. i've seen him stretch it out and push it back down (until i can actually see a glimps of the urinary opening) while he's sitting or wandering around without his diaper. but about 3 or 4 days ago, i was changing him and saw that the right side of his penis has what almost looks like a sort of large blister under the skin near the base of his head. he is not bothered by it at all and he is peeing just fine. it looks odd to me, but i just finished reading the thread one mom is working on about normal intact development and i'm wondering if he could have a smegma pearl already or if it is something i should worry about. any thoughts?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

Sounds like a smegma pearl to me. Can you shift it around any? Does it feel hard of soft? It does sound like he is starting to seperate some.


----------



## 1stTimeMummytoLore

i've resisted the urge to poke at it too much but it does seem to move some. it just seems rather large in proportion to his penis i guess, so that's the thing that sort of made me worry a little.

we just moved to another state and i haven't found a ped i trust yet, so i'm hesitant to take him in somewhere when it doesn't seem to be bothering him, KWIM? but there's always that nagging mama guilt with it's crazy hyperbole- think Swartzengger in Kindergarten Cop _what if it's a tumor?_


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

Smegma pearls can get quiet large in comparison to a tiny penis. I have heard of them being the size of a pea. I hear you about worrying though I worry about everything to.


----------



## glongley

My older son had a smegma pearl at the base of the foreskin that started when he was about a year old, gradually grew quite large to where penis looked quite lopsided. It discharged all by itself as about a 1/4 tsp of whitish, pasty-dry, odorless material when he was 3. I just left it alone, and it took care of itself in time.

Gillian


----------



## 1stTimeMummytoLore

size of a pea is about right. that's more than likely what it is. thanks ladies.


----------



## jessjgh1

oops, posted reply to the wrong thread here...

but I agree, sounds like a smegma pearl. My son seems to have them sometimes, but slightly larger than pea size.

Jessica


----------



## Say_No_To_Circ

its swoolen on one whole side of his penis! I didn't know what was going on and i was flipping out lol!

I was so concerned b/c i live in Iowa and I know they would react with "well this is why boys are suppose to be circed" and forcably retract him to check. So I have been researching online and talking to D.O.C (they are just wonderful)! I tried soaking him in epsom salt baths and that didnt work doc said to avoid bubble bathes too for a bit b/c it may cause more irritation. he thought it might be from balooning.

You guys say this will go away on its own right?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

*Say No To Circ* Yep if it is a smegma pearl it will work its way out as he becomes more retractable. If it is a cyst then that also will go away over time.

Here is a thread you may find helpful http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=764732


----------



## perspective

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1stTimeMummytoLore* 
so i think my 15 month old little boy's foreskin is starting to retract. i've seen him stretch it out and push it back down (until i can actually see a glimps of the urinary opening) while he's sitting or wandering around without his diaper. but about 3 or 4 days ago, i was changing him and saw that the right side of his penis has what almost looks like a sort of large blister under the skin near the base of his head. he is not bothered by it at all and he is peeing just fine. it looks odd to me, but i just finished reading the thread one mom is working on about normal intact development and i'm wondering if he could have a smegma pearl already or if it is something i should worry about. any thoughts?

Yeah, nothing to worry about. When it comes to your sons penis there is one rule of thumb to always follow: "When in doubt, don't worry about it." More often then not problems are not problems at all. Its when parents over-worry about things is when the real damage can be caused, (circs, forced retractions, cleaning with rubbing alcohol, etc...) .


----------



## Anastasiya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1stTimeMummytoLore* 
but there's always that nagging mama guilt with it's crazy hyperbole- think Swartzengger in Kindergarten Cop _what if it's a tumor?_









I do that a lot. Then DH steps in with Schwarzenegger's reply: _"It's *NOT* a *TUMOR*."_










I agree that if it isn't bothering him, don't worry about it. Sounds like a smegma pearl.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

*Say No To Circ bumped the thread up with similar issue post #8*


----------



## Microsoap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Say_No_To_Circ* 
its swoolen on one whole side of his penis! I didn't know what was going on and i was flipping out lol!

I was so concerned b/c i live in Iowa and I know they would react with "well this is why boys are suppose to be circed" and forcably retract him to check. So I have been researching online and talking to D.O.C (they are just wonderful)! I tried soaking him in epsom salt baths and that didnt work doc said to avoid bubble bathes too for a bit b/c it may cause more irritation. he thought it might be from balooning.

You guys say this will go away on its own right?

Make you wonder what they'd to a girl w/ discharge. Absolutely nothing.







: So boys _deserve_ to be treated w/ the _same_ non-extreme amputation solutions.

BTW, I _love_ your name!







Welcome aboard!


----------

